# lirc lirc_sir driver correct? No errors but no signals.

## maiku

I selected the lirc_sir driver based on what the lirc manual said about IrDA devices.  I load it up and try it out and when I loaded the driver dmesg said:  *Quote:*   

> lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 
> 
> lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
> 
> lirc_sir: I/O port 0x03e8, IRQ 4.
> ...

 So, thinking that it worked I started up lircd and it read the proper socket and created /dev/lircd as it should.  But then when I tried irw and pointed two of my remotes to the infrared device no input was recorded.

Did I select the wrong driver, or what else could I be doing wrong?  It must be a silly mistake, but I really hate to waste hardware that I could be using.

Here is what  the documents that came with the computer say about my hardware (not very detailed). *Quote:*   

> Infrared Port
> 
> Infrared Data Association (IrDA) compliant serial infrared port
> 
> enables 4Mbps (FIR mode) wireless data transfer with IrDA
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> Ports and Connectors
> 
> One Microphone-in jack
> 
> One Line-in jack
> ...

 As one can see lspci does not show the infrared device (to my knowledge) *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 755 Host (rev 01)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202
> 
> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)
> ...

 

----------

## maiku

Bumpathon

----------

## Deadman

Is there something in the syslog ?

I think /dev/lircd isn't enough, there should be a /dev/lirc0 too  :Question: 

----------

## maiku

/dev/lirc/0 is created as expected.  What dmesg says is also what it says in /var/log/messages.

----------

## Deadman

More precisely, is there something interesting in the syslog after you start lircd and irw and try your remote ?

I had an entry about irw not finding the proper device...

----------

## maiku

When I press my remote nothing interesting shows up, but it only says  *Quote:*   

> Jan 28 13:09:36 mike-gentoo-1 lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 
> 
> Jan 28 13:09:36 mike-gentoo-1 lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
> 
> Jan 28 13:09:36 mike-gentoo-1 lirc_sir: I/O port 0x03e8, IRQ 4.
> ...

 

When I run irw it just says *Quote:*   

> Jan 28 13:41:43 mike-gentoo-1 lircd-0.8.0pre3[9429]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd
> 
> Jan 28 13:42:11 mike-gentoo-1 lircd-0.8.0pre3[9429]: removed client

 It doesn't give me any errors with the lirc_serial drivers either.  That is why I am confused as to which driver it could be.  Or if there is another driver that I haven't even tried yet!

----------

## uprooter

Im having the same problems.

I have a FIR port on my HP-nc6120 laptop. 

the lirc_sir is detecting my hardware But I get nothing from irdadump, mode2 or irdarecord.

 :Sad: 

----------

## maiku

What does your syslog say when you plug it in?  Can you see your device using lspci?

----------

## uprooter

I don't "plug it in". it is a built in the laptop.

Im getting the same syslog messages like the ones you posted above.

And I don't  see the device with lspci.

----------

## maiku

Have you tried other drivers like lib_serial?

----------

## uprooter

I've got the thing working with lirc_sir.

I've specified IRQ=3. for some reason the driver autodetected IRQ 4.

However. I 've found out that My laptop has A SMS FIR which requires the smsc_ircc2 kernel module...

----------

## maiku

Oh, where was that located in the kernel?

----------

## uprooter

just

```

modprobe lirc_sir irq=3

```

to see module optios use modinfo <module_name>

----------

## maiku

I tried that, no luck.  It says in the bios that the "IR" is on IRQ3, port 2f8, so I compiled lirc with those options.  It complained that the device was in use when I used the lirc_sir module and then didn't load the module.  Then I tried the lirc_serial driver and it said that the device was in use.  But then I set /dev/ttyS1 with the setterm (as described in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LIRC ) and then I was able to load the driver.  As soon as I did it said this *Quote:*   

> Jan 31 17:11:38 mike-gentoo-1 lirc_serial: auto-detected active high receiver
> 
> Jan 31 17:11:38 mike-gentoo-1 lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
> 
> Jan 31 17:12:03 mike-gentoo-1 lircd-0.8.0pre3[11547]: lircd(serial) ready

 But when I tried irw there was no input signs.

Overall it is still not working and I'm still confused.

----------

## rob2687

Did anyone ever figure this out?

I am running into the exact same problems right now. I've tried transmitting and the IR device can control various things like a TV or cable box. There is no response at all when I try read input from a remote.

----------

